# new fx series "tyrant" premieres tonight



## shart_attack (Jun 24, 2014)

@ 10 p.m. E.S.T.

It looks like a winner to me!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 1, 2014)

Second week of the show tonight!

Looks like the power of inheriting his father's throne is going to turn that doctor into an Islamic Frankenstein!


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2014)

This is a terrific show.

I totally agree with you: The Good Doctor will eventually realize his greatest fear. He is the real sociopath. My money is on him eventually making his brother look like an armature thug (essentially he's already done).

I have a fear though that the show's budget will require viewership that might not happen. It seems to require many extras, lavish sets, etc.

Also I see many shades of FX's Sons of Anarchy: A family, embroiled in Evil, trying to escape the life but constantly being sucked back into the quagmire. Hopefully the theme won't become too familiar, but I'm already linking American Ambassador = Sherriff of Charming; Doctor = Jax; Terrorists = Mayans, etc., etc.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 6, 2014)

Samson said:


> This is a terrific show.
> 
> I totally agree with you: The Good Doctor will eventually realize his greatest fear. He is the real sociopath. My money is on him eventually making his brother look like an armature thug (essentially he's already done).



Think the success of the _Walter White_ saga may be having some bearing on the development of these antiheroes of today's most popular tv dramas?

When it's all said and done, I'm guessing this doctor is gonna end up making _Heisenberg_ look like the owner of a Valentine's Day store. 



			
				Samson said:
			
		

> I have a fear though that the show's budget will require viewership that might not happen. It seems to require many extras, lavish sets, etc.



No doubt, it is definitely gonna take one heck of a budget to make this show.

It looks like it's filmed in Dubai. And that alone warrants a hefty production tag.



			
				Samson said:
			
		

> Also I see many shades of FX's Sons of Anarchy: A family, embroiled in Evil, trying to escape the life but constantly being sucked back into the quagmire. Hopefully the theme won't become too familiar, but I'm already linking American Ambassador = Sherriff of Charming; Doctor = Jax; Terrorists = Mayans, etc., etc.



I couldn't get into _Sons of Anarchy_, myself. I think I started too late to be able to grasp it fully, to grasp its scope.

(I'm also seriously PO'd at myself for not having watched the first season of _Fargo_, but that's another story.)

That's a sharp analogy, though. I dig it.


----------



## Samson (Jul 6, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > This is a terrific show.
> ...




Well, if SOA is the basic formula, then the show may be huge, except for the very significant difference between a motorcycle gang, and a tyrannical family in some mythological Arab nation. Many viewers will more easily associate with the MC lifestyle, while the other....not so much.

On the other hand, the contrast between the American Family and Tyrant Setting is, IMHO the show's greatest strength. I wonder where they get all the hawt Arab actresses?






ISRAEL!!!!

Finally, I wish for JUST ONE FUCKING TIME, cable TV would not feel obliged to give a nod to queers. Doctor's son is clearly queer. I was delighted to find that his love interest seemed more interested in his American sister than American Weiner.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 6, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > This is a terrific show.
> ...





			
				Samson said:
			
		

> Well, if SOA is the basic formula, then the show may be huge, except for the very significant difference between a motorcycle gang, and a tyrannical family in some mythological Arab nation. Many viewers will more easily associate with the MC lifestyle, while the other....not so much.



Ahhh, yes, but the show's creators can certainly plug the characters into the basic premise of those in the _Breaking Bad_ formula, can they not?

Lotsa folks started off in _BB_ with clean character testaments, only to be corrupted by the profits of making and selling a despicably evil drug &#8212; all except for Hank Shrader and his wife and colleagues, yes?

With Tyrant, the old "_Power corrupts; absolute power corrupts absolutely_" quote has an especially potent significance, because the doc's family is already jaded from years of domestic&#8212;and presumably, based on what we know about that part of the world, _international_&#8212;warfare.

I'm betting that when the Queen dies, junior is gonna be worse than Bashar al-Assad.



			
				Samson said:
			
		

> On the other hand, the contrast between the American Family and Tyrant Setting is, IMHO the show's greatest strength. I wonder where they get all the hawt Arab actresses?



They do make some fine, stacked, curvy women, those Arabian honeys. 



			
				Samson said:
			
		

> Finally, I wish for JUST ONE FUCKING TIME, cable TV would not feel obliged to give a nod to queers. Doctor's son is clearly queer. I was delighted to find that his love interest seemed more interested in his American sister than American Weiner.



I don't think his son is gay, guy.

I think the kid is just a spoiled-brat, typically entitled American.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 6, 2014)

Samson said:


>



Yummmm.


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> I don't think his son is gay, guy.
> 
> I think the kid is just a spoiled-brat, typically entitled American.









He was a little too happy to learn that the bachelor party would be in a steam room.....when he expressed this to his sister she said, "Remember where we are."

Also he was making googly eyes at his love interest during the funeral.

Sorry man, the dude is acting queer as a $3 bill, but I hope I'm wrong.....we'll see.


I also watched Breaking Bad. The Tyrant similarities I pick up are not as strong as with SOA but I can see where if you haven't seen SOA then Walter = Dr, Wife =Wife, Son =Son; Plus Dr has a secret past = Walter's secret life.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 7, 2014)

Watching first episode now. The son didn't seem gay, the other guy WAS eyeing him though. Whatever it is they're probably setting something up for later.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 8, 2014)

Just saw the second episode. Gayness confirmed! My wife pointed it out (immediately) in the first episode, her GayDar obviously works better than mine!

Good series so far. Yeah it looks like he's gonna' get corrupted and turn into a "Tyrant".


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 8, 2014)

Samson said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think his son is gay, guy.
> ...





			
				Mad Scientist said:
			
		

> Just saw the second episode. Gayness confirmed! My wife pointed it out (immediately) in the first episode, her GayDar obviously works better than mine!
> 
> Good series so far. Yeah it looks like he's gonna' get corrupted and turn into a "Tyrant".



Yup yup. Our man Samson here's onta sumin', sho-nuff:

That kid chillin' like a villain on the Sea of Arabia tonite took a seemin' smiley to gettin' his willie slicked by some shaggy Saudi scrub. _Ewwwwww_. 

I guess you "gaydar" was intact fo sho, Samson, 'cause you steeeeeraight-up, stone-cold called that one, homie.


----------



## Samson (Jul 9, 2014)

On the road so have missed episode 3, but sounds queer.

My guess is that queerson will be used as blackmail for the Good Dr. Someone will take photos, etc., the have him by the balls because Islam doesn't take kindly to deviant behaviour.

The next question is the daughter. She looks about 12, a ripe breedin' age in the Land-O-Camels.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> On the road so have missed episode 3, but sounds queer.
> 
> My guess is that queerson will be used as blackmail for the Good Dr. Someone will take photos, etc., the have him by the balls because Islam doesn't take kindly to deviant behaviour.



Nope.

Good call.

Yeah, that kid is bigtime blackmail fodder.



			
				Samson said:
			
		

> The next question is the daughter. She looks about 12, a ripe breedin' age in the Land-O-Camels.



And they make fun of _us_ because of things like Larry King's marriage.


----------



## Samson (Jul 11, 2014)

Saw Episode 3 (recorded) last night.

Seemed like all the hetero's were being blue balled.

From the get-go President's Wify soapin' up in the shower (of course, having had his dick sewn back on recently, President probably did not miss much), from the Fatboy Prez's Son's wify's, "Not tonight.......Tomorrow," (WTF???), to the Spitting Rebel Chix and her Rebel Leader BF "You're Insulting Allah!!".....FUUUuuuuCK! 

Nobody's getting any but Queerson!

I'm liking how FX protrays the Americans: "Hanging's are practically a national pastime, get it over with and let's PAR-TAY!" Dr, Barry seems SHOCKED AND APPALLED!!! "Hangings? Tomorrow? Without a TRIAL? UNCIVILIZED!!!"

Everyone Else: "Oh, just go fuck yourself, Dr Barry, Its Fun and a deterrent to crime."


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 11, 2014)

Samson said:


> This is a terrific show.
> 
> I totally agree with you: The Good Doctor will eventually realize his greatest fear. He is the real sociopath. My money is on him eventually making his brother look like an armature thug (essentially he's already done).
> 
> ...



There are few original ideas on TV.  How many shows have come and gone with the tough as nails/heart of gold single lady cop doing it her way?  Or the brilliant guy who solves crimes but has to be attended to by a female law enforcement officer?  My wife and I laugh at all of the interchangeable shows that come and go.  NY Med, Chicago Fire, Chicago PD, Rookie Blue, etc. which features a cast of young beautiful people and their angst being shepherded by a wise experienced authority figure.


----------



## Samson (Jul 11, 2014)

kwc57 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > This is a terrific show.
> ...



Yes there seems to be many formula's for TV, but I believe(d?) cable stations offered something other than Vanilla with another topping. Tyrant seems to be a possibility, but then again...maybe not.

BTW add Hawaii Five-O, Gilligan's Island, and Bonanza to the list. The TV formula has been around since Greek Mythology: Heroic teams of Hyper-sexual attractive characters conquering Evul, and their own angst (often a result of being trapped by Drugs, Sex, and Rock 'n Roll).


----------



## Samson (Jul 27, 2014)

with the last wo episodes of Tyrant last night.

The show is getting a bit............"preachy."

or as one reviewer noted "a surfeit of Hollywood preachiness."
It seems to have become a lecture in Dictatorship 101: "How to Not Become a Deposed Khadaffi (and be sodomized with a bayonnet, OUTCH!"

Dr. Barry has accomplished the impossible: Making an Impotant Meglomanic a Complete Bore, unable to get-off to internet porn, and unable to crush rebellions, we are left desperately seeking entertainment in Queer Freakshows.

If I don't see some serious changes in the next episode, it might be the last.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

Samson said:


> with the last wo episodes of Tyrant last night.
> 
> The show is getting a bit............"preachy."
> 
> ...



I dunno, holmes.

I really dig this show, myself. Am especially enjoying seeing the tension arising between the brothers.

Every man is a potential assassin in that hellhole.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen a lot of commercials for this show, but I haven't been able to check it out.

It looks interesting. I'll probably wait until the whole season's out so I can binge watch it.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, Samson, if you really have quit watching this, then you gave up on it way too soon.

It's gettin' good now.

Barry (the American doctor; brother of Jamal) is plotting a coup.

Lotsa stuff happening. If you need the Cliff's Notes, lemme know.


----------



## Samson (Aug 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Well, Samson, if you really have quit watching this, then you gave up on it way too soon.
> 
> It's gettin' good now.
> 
> ...



No I thought smashing the shiek's head into the toilet was a game changer. And what really made the show interesting was Dr. Barry's transformation into Dr. Death.

I was somewhat disappointed that the hawt prostitute chick was written out of the script before we saw her bewbies, but hey, what's a Dictator supposed to do? Simply tell her he's had to change plans, then put up with her female BS for the rest of his life: "remember when you said we'd go on vacation, then you didn't bring me.....whaaaa" Fuck no. 

My prediction is that Mrs. Dr Berry will eventually suffer a similar fate. I think her slutty little sister may crawl into bed with Dr. Berry and once she gets a taste for Dr. Berry dick, she'll murder Mrs.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 13, 2014)

I knew he was gonna' kill that chick.

Him: "What if I were NOT President? Would you still love me?"

Her: "What a silly question!"

Wrong answer!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 26, 2014)

So everybody pretty much guessed early on that the 'good' brother is ultimately going to be the 'tyrant'?

lol, can't they come up with a real surprise in tv anymore?  It's like guessing in the first episode of Lost that they were all already dead and waiting six years to find out you were right.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 27, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> So everybody pretty much guessed early on that the 'good' brother is ultimately going to be the 'tyrant'?



Only one season is complete, moron.



			
				NYcarbineer said:
			
		

> lol, can't they come up with a real surprise in tv anymore? It's like guessing in the first episode of Lost that they were all already dead and waiting six years to find out you were right.



Smart people do not watch reality shows.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > So everybody pretty much guessed early on that the 'good' brother is ultimately going to be the 'tyrant'?
> ...



What does Lost have to do with reality shows?


----------



## Samson (Sep 1, 2014)

Just caught up with the last two episodes of the seazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzon.

Holy boredom batman: The writers trying to stretch the hour of storyline into two hours.

Happily I began to fast-forward.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 1, 2014)

Samson said:


> Just caught up with the last two episodes of the seazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzon.
> 
> Holy boredom batman: The writers trying to stretch the hour of storyline into two hours.
> 
> Happily I began to fast-forward.



Doh, I was going to catch up those last two tonight.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 2, 2014)

Samson said:


> Just caught up with the last two episodes of the seazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzon.
> 
> Holy boredom batman: The writers trying to stretch the hour of storyline into two hours.
> 
> Happily I began to fast-forward.



That's an occupational hazard of being a tv watcher of these type dramas.  The worst ones are those that run for a season, get popular, then drag it out for 5 more years when they should have wrapped up in 2.  That's one thing I like about most british dramas, they tell the story in what it takes to tell the story, then they're out.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 2, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Just caught up with the last two episodes of the seazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzon.
> ...



That's not so much a function of choice as necessity, though, I think.


----------



## Samson (Sep 2, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




This particular TV show ran out of steam BEFORE the SECOND SEASON.

Anyway, retard Dr. Barry, who cannot hold a little beer while fishing, has been rewarded with imprisonment. The family Queer, Belly-button-displaying sister (in an Arab country?), hopelessly clueless wife, and her slutty sister are camped out indefinitely at the US Embassy.

How can this show be interesting?

Queer gets Kidnapped by Nymphomaniac Camel-Looking Rebels.

US Ambassador seduces Daughter, Wife, AND Slutty Sister of Wife. Queer returns from captivity and vengefully rapes US Ambassador.


----------

